# Ladyfingers - Recent photos of completed AG doll clothes



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

1. The first dress has a plain white underskirt with an overskirt in white with blue specks. The top skirt opens down the front to show the underskirt. I also increased stitches in the sleeve area to make big "angel wing" sleeves.

2. The sweater is knit with #10 needles in a soft multi-stripe yarn in pale pink, yellow, beige. The neckline, and sleeve cuffs were knit in beige "angora" type yarn. The long pants were knit in the same beige "angora" yarn. 

3. This is another "Witchie-Poo" costume in black with orange trim. Knit with #6 needles. The orange yarn is from ICE and is called "Baby Pom Pom" yarn. I made a tiny witch hat and attached a black strap that fits under the doll's chin - to hold the hat on her head! If you want a wider brim you can always crochet some loopy "chain" rows. 

4. I used the same beige "angora" type yarn for the shorts, with attached top with cropped sleeves in multi-striped yarn. Added multi-striped boots and hat.

5 . This is a two-piece sweater and skirt in Lavender with white "furry" yarn with multi-colored speckles as trim. The sweater is the basic top with cropped sleeves and the skirt is the basic skirt with increases at the hipline, just before another row of furry trim, then stock.stitch 6 rows with increase on the last row, another row of furry trim, then increase in front/back/front of each stitch and finish with a K3,P1 rib for 5 rows, then bind off. The hat is 10 rows of lavender garter stitch, with white furry yarn for the crown.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

These are all so amazing and well knitted. I know that they will make a fun play to dress up dolls


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

fantastic work, they all look great


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Love them all. Great yarn and color choices. Will you be sharing the patterns?


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

As always , your work is outstanding .


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

vreinholde said:


> As always , your work is outstanding .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful outfits! :thumbup:


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

What do you do with these fantastic clothes. Do you sell them


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

All the outfits are really cute.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Everything is lovely and little girls (and big girls) are sure to love them!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Brilliant


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Those are really lovely outfits!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute outfits.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice.....


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Your patterns and creations are always so inspiring for me as the GD's love their dolls and they can't seem to have enough clothes.


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

More wonderful ideas from Ladyfingers. We have missed you.


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

Your designs are so pretty, love seeing them.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Your outfits are adorable - as always!


----------



## Novy (Jun 12, 2015)

Would like to receive the patterns. Thank you


----------



## Novy (Jun 12, 2015)

Would like to receive the patterns. Thank you


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

You are so talented and do such a great job. Thanks for sharing


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Great, as always-I love the lavendar skirt set.


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

Just love the outfits you made, especially the Halloween costume! Do you have a poncho pattern for the American Girl baby? And will you be sharing your patterns?


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Your AG knits are so inspiring and lovely to knit but most of all, loved by the GDs who love getting new outfits. Thank you so much


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Some little girl is gong to have a ball with all these lovely outfits for her doll. Nicely done!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely my lady as always


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely my lady as always


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

What lovely outfits you have made - love them all, but the first one is a great design....well done.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fabulous wee outfits,beautiful work and colours.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

vreinholde said:


> As always , your work is outstanding .


Yes, I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful outfits! Your knitting always amazes me!


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

Another great set of clothes it's hard to choose a favourite


----------



## Judith123 (Oct 15, 2014)

Goodafternoon where can I get this patterns please of is there any of Elaine's patterns that I can buy please my emailadress is [email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

All of the outfits in photos on Page 1 are made from previous BASIC patterns with just a little "tweeking" to give them a slightly different appearance. The first dress is the BASIC dress pattern with capped sleeves - except I increased the number of stitches in the sleeve areas to give them a "flare", knit the bodice to the waist, then knit 2 rows to give me a row of "purl bumps" on the right side, and knit the underskirt for 4 rows stock.stitch then knit 2 rows, 4 rows of stock. st. knit 2 rows, etc. - increasing every 5th stitch on the SECOND KNIT 2 ROW, down to the hemline. Then picked up the "purl bump" stitches on the right side at the waist and knit the divided top skirt. You knit only ONE SIDE AT A TIME for this skirt, decreasing one stitch on each knit row in the center front, then purl with no decreases. This provides the "V" opening down the front. When you get to the hemline to match the underskirt - work 2-4 additional rows, then bind off. Complete the second side of the skirt in the same manner, except remember to do your decreases down the CENTER portion of the skirt.

The other patterns are the BASIC sweater and pants, there is also a previous pattern for boots and shorts - nothing new, it just looks different from the original BASIC outfits.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow amazing work


----------



## dawn.bastin (Oct 5, 2015)

would like to receive pattern of oneies please


----------

